

Do internet tech startups do any marketing? - timeformore

Hello,<p>I am a student in a Canadian university doing a research paper on how new internet companies are different from large corporate technology companies.<p>I have a very big interest in this and this is why I chose this topic. I was wondering if you can help me out with some things please.<p>-How do new internet companies market themselves? I know the biggest answer is through excellent product/service design and by creating buzz on blogs/community sites. How else do they INITIALLY market themselves?<p>-Have you EVER heard of an internet startup advertising? Also, have you seen any advertisements for facebook anywhere...not about its ad products, but just about the social network? Just curious, i think the answer is no, but just want to be positive.<p>-In the beginning, I believe these new companies have little/no money for REAL traditional marketing efforts...how about after they have acquired more money and have grown...from my knowledge, they eventually hire a "Community Evangelist" or a "PR Ninja".<p>I just want some discussion, not really looking for solid answers.<p>If some of you don't mind, I'll be emailing some of the Ycombinator funded startups to ask them questions of this sort and other similar things about startups.<p>If you are answering below and you work for one, if you don't mind mentioning it that would be great.<p>Thanks everyone, 
timeformore
======
imawesty
Yes, initial marketing would normally look for a target audience (Not just on
the internet - get on the phone too). Spend some time on forums, blogs, etc.

Find websites that allow you to write about your product(s) (What it is, why
people should use it, etc).

Maybe even getting in contact with tech-based magazines. Ask if they can do a
review of your products (Or hell, even feature the product/link to the product
on a cover CD if they have one).

------
qhoxie
Not many companies do large-scale marketing prior to receiving funding, but it
does happen. After funding, you will see quite a bit of marketing, depding on
the company and the product. Take for instance Loopt ads in New York cabs.

Most initial marketing is limited to blogs, startup-specific news, and the
like, but every situation is different.

